# montgomery ward specs and manual needed



## james57 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a MW Franklin wood heater vmt # 21015r  
East Brunswick NJ will not let me install with out specs
 stove is 10 years old  and i got from yard sale  
 any info  Thank you


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2010)

James, how did you come up with it being 10 years old?
Most of us here are familiar with this style of heater being sold back in the mid-70's.....


----------



## james57 (Oct 22, 2010)

guy i got it from said he bought it in 2000 from  (sears or Montg ward )
would there be specs on the 70's model


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2010)

If it is a Sears model it will list the model number on the tag on the back of the stove. Have you checked with Sears to see if they still have the manual listed as a part number? If they don't, the stove could have been made by US Stove. Look at their Ashley room heaters for similarity and download the manual for the matching stove.


----------



## james57 (Oct 22, 2010)

yes  on back of stove   Montgomery Ward Franklin Heater Model vmt# 21015R
called sears they couldnt find or do anything for me


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2010)

Could be difficult, if not impossible, to find the exact model manual. Both Sears and MW used multiple sources over the years and decades for their Franklins.....in other words, sold many different models.

As to the age, people tend to have fuzzy memories.....I personally don't remember Sears or MW selling these models in the last 20+ years or more.....

I can state is more accurately this way, 98% plus of those fireplaces were sold 30 years ago or longer. 

Also, if it was only ten years or so old, there would almost surely be a readable label riveted to the stove with the UL numbers and everything else on it.


----------



## james57 (Oct 22, 2010)

can i use or get away with  the specs from a almost like model ?


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2010)

Note.....
search google for:

franklin fireplace model 21015

You will find a PDF which contains a notice from the FTC specifying that model in the last 1970's and 1980 - based on deceptive ads about the clearances.....

The same document actually has specs as to the proper clearances......maybe that will help you!

Craig


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, my bad. A quick read missed the Franklin.  :red: Thought it was an Ashley cabinet stove. I would make the Franklin into a nice outdoor stove or planter.


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2010)

The enclosed is the order from the FTC about the heater you own.

Apparently, it needed some sort of modification to even be installed with these clearances.


----------



## james57 (Oct 22, 2010)

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AND INFO 
 Now  in your opion    do you think i should just get new wood stove ?
that is up to date and codes 
or are these old models good enough


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Oct 22, 2010)

james57 said:
			
		

> THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AND INFO
> Now  in your opion    do you think i should just get new wood stove ?
> that is up to date and codes
> or are these old models good enough



Can you safely install and burn an old stove? Yes. Should you? probably not.

A new EPA stove can be had with much lower clearance requirements, better construction, and most importantly MUCH higher effeciancy. Most people who switch out some random old stove for a new EPA model note as much as a 60% decrease in wood use. That is a substantial amount. Less cost or work for the same comfort... depending on how you get your wood and/or value your time/work, the new stove pays off pretty quick if running 24/7..


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2010)

Definitely get a new stove or at least a top quality model older stove in good condition. A new stove will be much safer and it will have much closer clearances, burn much cleaner, and will use less wood. Plus there is a tax credit until the end of the year. All these factors add up to a safer more satisfying installation. 

Tell us a bit about the house, the area for the stove, and what is currently in place (if anything) for a flue.


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2010)

New stove!

There is a tax credit until the end of the year. A newer stove will also use up less space and a smaller chimney, saving even more money.


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2010)

If it were to be installed in a cabin/shack that gets used for a few days a year, then I'd perhaps install the old girl.  But otherwise this is definately the year to get a new unit considering the 30% tax break on the stove and accompnaying installation costs.

pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 25, 2010)

Vote to get a new stove . . . 

Burns less wood which means less time and/or money spent buying and/or scrounging and/or processing wood.
Tax credit.
Better clearances.
Clean and long burns.
New ones look mighty pretty.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm a bit late in checking this post but I have to also vote for not installing it. There is very little control with this stove and you will get very little heat for the amount of wood you have to run through it. They were popular for a time but their time has run out....thankfully. They are an accident looking for a place to happen.


If you wish to put one outdoors and use it there, all should be fine.  A planter? No. That looks crazy. Use it for outdoor fires or trash it.


----------

